# Navi Question



## wolfsburg88 (Apr 29, 2004)

I just bought a '05 a6 and its says on the MMI screen navigation not installed... The dealer I bought the car from is saying that all if have to do is buy the dvd module and slide it into the slot in the trunk.... that sounds a little to easy easy to me,,,can anyone help me out with this... thanks in advance..


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Navi Question (wolfsburg88)*

Hi. Also in the same situation, recently bought a 2006 A6 3.2. Did not have navigation, how easy is the retrofit? I understand that cars with the satellite antenna already have the GPS antenna attached.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Navi Question (kaysid)*

the dealer was right, all you need is the Navigation DVD, this goes in the truck mounted unit, not in the glove.
all A6 have nav installed, all you need is the DVD


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Navi Question (buddahvw)*

thx for the info..now just have to find some sites where I can get the dvd module.


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Navi Question (kaysid)*

Incorrect. If it says "navigation not installed" then there is no nav. unit in the left trunk panel. If the screen says "insert nav. disk" then you do have the unit, just no disk. It will have all the harness connections/antenna connections for the module located in the trunk on every A6. Just a matter of getting the unit and disk.


_Modified by live2skate4me at 4:35 PM 12/5/2008_


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Navi Question (live2skate4me)*

thanks for the clarification thats what I was thinking...


----------



## wolfsburg88 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Navi Question (kaysid)*

thanks for the info


----------



## wolfsburg88 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Navi Question (wolfsburg88)*

does anyone know where the harness is located for the dvd module.. I dont think my A6 has one


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Navi Question (wolfsburg88)*

It's in the left trunk panel. It may be tucked up away, with a connector "block" on it so dirt, etc. wont get in. It's there...


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Navi Question (live2skate4me)*

Any pointers to where to buy a dvd module and dvd disk (other than straight from the dealer)?
2FastDre.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Navi Question (2fastdre)*

http://www.audicarparts.com/


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Navi Question (buddahvw)*

I searched http://www.audicarparts.com for navigation, navi, and dvd and did not get anywhere. What am I missing?


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Navi Question (2fastdre)*

sometimes not all items are on the sites
worldimpex.com is another good one I use to get factory parts cheaper than the dealership....
get the part numbers from the dealers' quote, then call the numbers listed on those sites


----------



## Wade2Fast (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Navi Question (buddahvw)*

hey, I also have the same questions.
has anyone figured out what the part number is?
has anyone found a good site to go through?
also, does anyone know what the part number is for the satellite antenna module that also mounts in the left side of the trunk?


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Navi Question (Wade2Fast)*

i have no idea???
i always take the simple route
1) call dealer
2) ask for parts dept
3) have them give my quote, with PART NUMBERS
4) ignore their high priced quote
5) go online with part numbers and save money


----------



## wolfsburg88 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Navi Question (buddahvw)*

live2skate4me.... are you sure because I looked again and couldnt find anything... I even removed that foam cone.. couldnt find anything... so I went to the dealer and they actually weren't sure and looked at it too... to no avail... they said I need the harness... You seem to no know what your talking about... and honestly I think I'm just missing this thing...


----------



## wolfsburg88 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Navi Question (wolfsburg88)*

I got mine on Ebay and recommend going that rout for the best deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Navi Question (wolfsburg88)*

Can you please share which store on ebay. Also did you locate the harness? I had a look after taking the panel out, could not seem to locate it. Thx


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Navi Question (kaysid)*

wolfsburg88, what "cone" did you remove? If you DON'T have the Nav. unit on the bottom of the tower in the left trunk panel, it's gonna be very hard to find the harness unless you pull that whole tower out. Here's some pics for you. As far as i know, every car has the harness needed. Just a matter of if the car was equipped with Nav. or not. The harnesses are kept as short as possible to save on cost, etc. 
p.s.- I hope i "seem to know what i'm talking about", i work in a dealer as a tech.


----------



## wolfsburg88 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Navi Question (live2skate4me)*

How do I know if it was originally equipped with Nav.?... Would the harness be plugged in to the bottom unit on the tower or plugged into something... Thanks for your help so far.. I really appreciate it


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Navi Question (wolfsburg88)*

Well if the Nav. unit is in the trunk panel, it would be the lowest on that tower, and say "Audi Navigation" on it. If it's not there, then the harness should be tucked away behind somewhere. Might need to feel around or use a mirror and light to see come connectors.


----------



## wolfsburg88 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Navi Question (live2skate4me)*

bought the car without a navigation module in the trunk... bought a module second hand... still cant find the harness...I'm giving up...ha ha


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Navi Question (wolfsburg88)*

Wolfsburg88, Check out this link. It describes a retrofit to an A6 Avant European model. He had to get the Harness kit. I checked with my dealer and they have it for $249. Ther're quoting me $1599 for the nav module.







I think I will go the Kufatec route and order from them but the're based in Germany. In the write up he alos had to do use VAG-COM to enable the DVD module to be recognized.
http://www.geocities.com/a6ret....html


----------

